# Algae Eater Help



## Dakky (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey guys, just had a question for you all regarding my little algae eater fish. I'm not really sure what species they are, the LPS had them labeled as "Algae Eater", but my best guess is that they are in the "Gyrinocheilus" family. Having said that, I have this guy in my 5G semi-cycled(?) tank with my new betta and a panda cory. Prior to introducing Levi (betta), the tank had 14 3-week old guppy fry which I moved to a smaller tank. 

Before adding Levi, I did a 25% water change after testing the following parameters:
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 1 ppm
Nitrate: 20 ppm

I have 2 small anubias plants as well as duckweed and a marimo(?) moss ball in the tank. Water temp is sitting at a steady 78' and I have a sponge filter set on low. The algae eater (Houdini), seemed fine until this morning. He was laying on top of the substrate, on his side and gasping for air. Levi and Po (panda cory) both are their usual selves, so I'm not sure what the problem is. 

Before leaving for work, I put Houdini in a cup mixed with water from my 20G and my 5G (as the 2 AE in the 20G are fiesty as ever). He had turned on his back and still breathing, but not looking well. I'm really hoping he'll still be okay when I get back home... I might put him back in the 20G as the other 2 AE are doing fantastic >__<.

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

The type of algae eater will likely make a big difference in determining what is going on. For example, if it's an oto, they are extremely sensitive to water conditions and need to be kept in groups, so either parameters or stress could be the problem. Other types of algae eaters might be too big for the tank, which could be causing problems. Can you get a picture of him so we can try to identify? Also, is your tank cycled?

Also, cory cats are shoaling species, so they need to be kept in groups of at least 5 or 6. Otherwise, they can become stressed, which leaves them more susceptible to disease. 

I honestly would not house any fish in a 5 gallon with a betta (snails or shrimp or ADFs would be ok with a betta in a 5 g, though). I suggest you either:

1. Get a larger tank and several more cories (tank size depends on what kind of algae eater you have, but I would say 10 gallons at the VERY least).

or

2. Return the cory and algae eater and just keep the betta in the 5 gallon. (As I said earlier, you could get inverts or a couple of ADFs if you really want tankmates for your betta).


----------



## Dakky (Mar 6, 2015)

LolaQuigs said:


> The type of algae eater will likely make a big difference in determining what is going on. For example, if it's an oto, they are extremely sensitive to water conditions and need to be kept in groups, so either parameters or stress could be the problem. Other types of algae eaters might be too big for the tank, which could be causing problems. Can you get a picture of him so we can try to identify? Also, is your tank cycled?
> 
> Also, cory cats are shoaling species, so they need to be kept in groups of at least 5 or 6. Otherwise, they can become stressed, which leaves them more susceptible to disease.
> 
> ...


I have pictures on my phone and at home but not on my work computer. He kinda looks like the attached image. Do you think he would be okay if I moved him back into the 20G tank with the other algae eaters? We started with 3 and I moved him because he was being aggressive to the other two. I can move my panda cory as well, but not sure if he'll be okay with the Julii cory >__<. It's so frustrating because it's harder to find information on them D;

I started cycling my tank before I put fish in, but the guppy fry kind of threw my plan out of whack. It's been running for 3 weeks now with plants, weekly water tests put the Ammonia at 0 ppm, Nitrite & Nitrate levels were super low. Ammonia shot up to 0.5 I think Mar. 21, and I did a 25% water change then. Last test was done Mar. 29 with the results posted in my original post.

To be completely honest, I'm not sure if my tank IS cycled or not. I figured ammonia was low due to plants and the guppies not producing much waste anyway.


----------



## Dakky (Mar 6, 2015)

Nevermind, I just found out that he passed... I'll move Po back into the 20 gallon tank, and do a water test when I get home. Last thing I need is for something to happen to Po or Levi.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that.  I believe that he was an oto, which are very sensitive to water parameters. Unfortunately, I think that cories only tend to shoal with their own species. Do you have room in your 20g for three or four more panda cories? And if you only have the one julii cory, he will need some friends too.


----------



## Dakky (Mar 6, 2015)

What is the full name of the oto? I want to read up on them, I have 2 others in my 20G that seem to be doing ok so far. We have 3 julii cories, I think the LPS was selling them 3 for $ whatever amount. I originally had 3 pandas, but 2 unfortunately we claimed by the filter =\. We tried to get more but the LPS was out of them.

In all honesty, I don't think there's any room for any more fish in the 20G. I personally think it very overstocked (it's my parent's tank and my dad wanted more colourful fish). They don't quite understand overstocking, so I may have to give them a crash course. The 20G currently has:

- 2 algae eaters (oto??)
- 3 julii cory
- 9 guppy
- 5 bettas (One is in isolation though, recovering from nipped fins)

So yeah... very overstocked D; It's hard to tell your parents that they shouldn't get more fish >__<


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Oto is short for otocinclus. Is there any way you could go to your LFS and exchange the panda cory for another julii cory? Unfortunately it can be hard not to be overstocked when you have guppies!

Maybe you can convince your parents to get another tank so they can get even more fish!


----------



## Dakky (Mar 6, 2015)

You know what? I'm not sure, but I can ask the LPS. I've had him for about 2 weeks, and I think he's adorable, but I don't want him to be lonely =(.

Yeah my mom is already asking me about getting at least 1 other tank (for a QT/Hospital tank). Not sure what they think about anything larger than a 5 gallon though. Thank you so much for all your help! I was in a panic this morning, and not gonna lie, was sitting in a meeting thinking about my fish instead of the meeting topic >__<.

Edit:

OMG, my dad just told me he's still alive! He's still on his back and not moving, but breathing. My dad is gonna put him in the 20 gallon tank (I had separated him out with a mix of water from both tanks). I'm in a panic right now.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Good luck, I hope he starts feeling better soon! My guess is that the smaller tank is in the process of cycling, which can be dangerous for otos, with all of the parameter fluctuations. If you haven't already, I would move the cory to the larger tank; panda cories can also be somewhat sensitive to parameters and really need to be in a cycled tank with stable parameters.


----------



## Dakky (Mar 6, 2015)

Yeah probably. The guppies were probably okay since they're pretty hardy anyway. I'll see if I can get Po moved as well. Do you think Levi will be okay in the tank while it's cycling? How will I know when the tank has been cycled? Or maybe that's what the jump in Nitrate all of a sudden was all about... oh gosh I have no idea and sitting here in the office worrying is definitely not helping D;


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Levi should be fine. Bettas are much hardier than a lot of species. I have done fish-in cycles with bettas with no problems at all. If you saw a nitrate spike, then your tank should be close to done cycling. You'll know it's fully cycled when you get consistent readings of 0 ppm ammonia and 0 ppm nitrites.


----------



## Dakky (Mar 6, 2015)

My dad just commented that he's a lot skinnier than the other two... is it possible that I've been accidentally starving him?


----------



## Dakky (Mar 6, 2015)

*sigh* Houdini didn't make it. I took a look at him and yeah he was quite skinny so I'm suspecting stress and negligence on my part for not noticing he wasn't eating enough =(.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi there,
Looks to me like you have Chinese algae eaters.. I would definitely recommend rehoming them as soon as possible, they are quite the difficult fish to deal with.. As they age their diet changes from plant based to protein based, and they will harass most peaceful fish constantly.. They really should be kept in large species only tanks, not a suitable fish for the average keeper...


----------



## Dakky (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Olympia,

Thanks for your response, I really wish the LPS had them labelled properly. When I initially purchase them, they were recommended by one of the staff from the reptile department, who admitted she didn't know too much about fish >__<. I hadn't had a chance to research them yet and my parents were anxious to get the fish and go. My other two algae eaters seem to be doing okay in the community tank, though they are definitely quite shy compared to the rest of the tank. I'm hoping that these guys will be okay though they are quite lively and don't seem to be getting harassed by any of the other fish.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are fine when they are younger, but once they age their behaviour changes and they will start harassing the other fish, and be very keen on sucking off everyone's slime coats.


----------

